# Vacuum cleaner



## stevebuk (20 Nov 2013)

ok guys
so my vacuum cleaner has gone poof today, which ones do you recommend, would prefer something quiet with good suction if possible, and i dont mean cheryl cole.. although hmmm.. :lol:


----------



## Baldhead (20 Nov 2013)

Henry's are favoured by many because they are quiet and have good suction.

BH


----------



## martinka (20 Nov 2013)

I don't have a Henry but I have seen, and heard, them in action and if mine goes poof I shall be having one. The vac I am using I got from Lidl, but I think someone said they are also sold as Karcher. It's good, and I like that it switches on and off with the saw, but it's not as quiet as I would like.

Martin.


----------



## nadnerb (20 Nov 2013)

Hi Steve 
I use an ash vac, its quiet, good suction, like Cheryl could probably suck a golf ball thru a hosepipe!!! and easy to clean the filters. If you go for one get the 2 chamber one.
By the way Thanks a lot for the e mail
Regards
Brendan


----------



## stevebuk (20 Nov 2013)

nadnerb":2equ07n9 said:


> Hi Steve
> I use an ash vac, its quiet, good suction, like Cheryl could probably suck a golf ball thru a hosepipe!!! and easy to clean the filters. If you go for one get the 2 chamber one.
> By the way Thanks a lot for the e mail
> Regards
> Brendan



cant say i've heard of them Brendan, will search for it. No problem with the email, hope you make good use of it, here's what i was doing..

I have just typed in Ash vac and it brings up vacuums that hoover up ash, are these the right one's??


----------



## boysie39 (21 Nov 2013)

Hi Steve I was a Henry believer too .Clair has now commandeered it , I found it was excellent for the saw , Chippygeoff recommends it so there . :lol: :lol: 

Reindeer look fab. Cheers .


----------



## Chippygeoff (21 Nov 2013)

The Henry is probably the best vacuum on the market today, under £100, probably the quietest and certainly the most powerful. If Eugene says they are good then they are very good. I have just ordered my third one and this one is for housework use as I have 2 in the workshop.


----------



## ChrisR (21 Nov 2013)

Steve.

As always, I would recommend a dust extractor with an induction motor if it is for use with your scroll saw, brush motors as in vac cleaners even the commercial ones are not rated for the long run hours, related to scroll sawing.
Have a look on Axminster Tool site they have a good selection of dust extractors with induction motors.

Any one looking for spares to repair a Henry or other vacs, plus many other domestic appliance spares, have a look on (eSpares web site).
I have used them and found their service to be very good.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## stevebuk (21 Nov 2013)

thanks guys, i'll look around..


----------



## Waka (21 Nov 2013)

Which Henry are we talking about guys, there is quite a range?


----------



## nathandavies (21 Nov 2013)

I thought that henry's were being made in a different factory now, the last time I saw one, the wheels had broken off in the shop! and some other things didn't seem so good on them, but they had hettys there (from the old factory) so got one of them, for some reason it never went missing from site. I've just bought a fein hoover with a socket on it so you plug your tool in and the vacuum comes on when you start using the tool. different levels of suction, so you can pick your noise level. I've been very pleased with it so far, using it whilst sanding mdf hooked up to the sander.

nathan


----------



## martinka (21 Nov 2013)

Waka":1aesnqnv said:


> Which Henry are we talking about guys, there is quite a range?



Don't the different Henry's just have different accessories? So if you are only going to use it with your scroll saw, just buy the cheapest.
Here's a webpage that details the differences. http://henryhoover.com/Henry_Family.html 

Martin.


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Nov 2013)

I can vouch for this Steve http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140909678816? ... 1439.l2649

Had one a couple of weeks, excellent tool. Added to this. stop-press-aldi-vacuum-dump-cyclone-thingy-17-video-t74877.html

Great combo.


----------



## Waka (22 Nov 2013)

martinka":3ouvbal2 said:


> Waka":3ouvbal2 said:
> 
> 
> > Which Henry are we talking about guys, there is quite a range?
> ...



Thanks Martin, I can feel one coming on.


----------



## mac1012 (22 Nov 2013)

I suppose it depends how you like to set up your saw I guess here is some pics of mine

30mm or so hose pipe works on the principle of high pressure low volume which is suitable for power tools , scroll saws etc 

100mm hose is low pressure high volume and is used for machines like bandsaws , table saws 

I have the record dust extractor 2nd model up about 150 with 36mm hose and adaptor which makes it high pressure low volume , I find this works really well on the hegner and just plugs into the dust port on front and I re route the white pipe into it the record gives me enough sucktion to be able to take the dust away from above and below the table with no escape practically 

if you are going to use a commercial vac which works on the high pressure low volume principle you will have to make sure it has enough juice to take the dust away from two areas or you may need to have two one above and below the table 

I like the connectors on the record as they are flexi and I got several and cut to fit different tools in my workshop


----------



## ChrisR (22 Nov 2013)

Mark.

Quick tip, when you need replacement carbon brushes for your Record vac, if it is model (RSDE1), then espares do an exact match complete with holders, their part number ES660116.
These brushes are listed on their web site for Hennery vac’s.

http://www.espares.co.uk =D> 

As I said above these are an exact match, unlike if you purchase spares from Record, which you will have to modify. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R


----------



## dan1808 (22 Nov 2013)

i have a karcher very good hoover picks water up and liquids (homer)


----------



## martinka (22 Nov 2013)

I've just been reading an American DIY magazine and they have a Craftsman shop vac in there with a 6HP motor and 20 gallon capacity, for 130 dollars (£80). Compare that to a Henry. Might not be as quiet though.


----------



## stevebuk (22 Nov 2013)

gone for this one guys, looks a bit more robust, but only time will tell, £79.99


Canister Ash Collector,For Universal Applications. 1600 Watt Vacuum Cleaner Is A Low Noise, General Purpose, Bagless Machine And Is Ideal Because Of Its Small Size, Light Weight And Short Hose For Specific Tasks Where Larger And Heavier Machines May Not Be Convenient. Suitable For Cleaning Up Cold (Not Hot) Ash, Builder's Dust & Debris, Dust And Fluff Etc. A Great Help In Cleaning Up For DIY/Home Improvement Enthusiasts . Supplied With Reinforced Hose Assembly, Aluminium Extension Tube And Cloth Filter. Designed To Be Used On Open Fires, Wood Stoves, Fire Places, BBQs, Fire Pits And Chimineas And Can Be Plugged Directly Into The Mains Power Supply. Please Note: This Device Must Only Be Used Once Ash Has Thoroughly Cooled. Specification: Capacity - 21L, Voltage - 220V-240V, Frequency - 50/60Hz & Power max - 1600W. Package Size in cm: 36 x 36 x 41


----------



## boysie39 (23 Nov 2013)

That looks to be a very robust machine Steve ,Hope it works well for you .

good luck .


----------



## martinka (23 Nov 2013)

That looks similar to mine, though I suppose it's a generic shape. The main question for me would be, "How quiet is it?"

Martin.


----------



## mac1012 (25 Nov 2013)

thanks chris I will bear it in mind :lol: :lol: :lol: 

mark


----------



## scrimper (25 Nov 2013)

I cannot for the life of me understand why these vacs need such huge motor wattages! I firmly believe that it is a marketing thing in that the consumer will go for the highest power assuming it is best. Think about it... 2000watts is equivalent to a 2 bar electric fire. I have even seen some rated at 2200watts and above!

I spent a lot of my younger days involved with the Hoover Company (not today's Italian owned Hoover) but Hoover Ltd of England and most of their machines did not have high wattage motors nor did they need them, for example I have in my workshop 2 original Hoover Constellations (first made 1960's) and both have massive suction using 2 stage motors yet max wattage is 650watts also most of the older uprights have a max of 400-450watts yet will clean a carpet just as efficiently as today's plastic wonders with 2000watt motors!


----------



## boysie39 (25 Nov 2013)

Mind games == Bigger is better . :roll: :roll:


----------

